#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   2 Pillen an einem Tag eingenommen >

## scapula alata

Hallo,
ich hoffe hier kann mir geholfen werden,ich wäre auch sehr dankbar über einen Expertenrat .Mein Problem ist folgendes:
Vor,ich denke,2 Wochen habe ich versehentlich 2 Pillen an einem Tag genommen,spich Freitag habe ich die Freitagspille und die Samstagspille genommen.Das ist mir vorher noch nie passiert,ich nehme die Pille ( FEMIGOA ) seit fast 9 jahren.Ich bin an diesem Tag wegen den Feiertagen wohl durcheinander gekommen..ich habe dann den Samstag einfach die Sonntagspille genommen da mein Arzt mir mal sagte,in allen Pillen wäre die gleiche Wirkung drin.An diesem Wochenende hatte ich Geschlechtsverkehr mit meinem Freund.
Also bin ich auf dem Streifen jetzt immer einen Tag vorraus ( heute ist Mittwoch und ich musste heute die Donnerstagspille nehmen)
Nächste Woche Dienstag müsste ich die letzte im Streifen nehmen,aber mir fehlt für nächste Woche natürlich eine.Wie komme ich denn jetzt wieder zurück ohne dass der Verhütungsschutz nachlässt? Ich bin beruflich leider sehr eingespannt und habe keine Zeit zum Arzt zu gehen um mich zu informieren.
Für einen verlässlichen Rat wäre ich sehr dankbar
Liebe Grüße :Smiley:

----------


## Purzel 1

Das dürfte auf die Verhütung keinerlei Auswirkungen haben wenn Du die doppelt eingenommen hast. Aber sonderlich gesund ist das nicht, die doppelte Hormonmenge einzunehmen. Du kannst die Pille normal weiternehmen, und mußt danach die normale Woche aussetzen. Manche bekommen, wenn das passiert eine etwas stärkere oder aber auch eine schmerzhaftere Regelblutung. Du kannst ja man auf dem Beipackzettel lesen, was passiert, wenn Du die Pille überdosierst.  Ist es denn ein Problem, wenn Du nach 7 Tagen Einnahmepause mit dem neuen Streifen beginnst? Liebe Grüße purzel

----------


## scapula alata

> Das dürfte auf die Verhütung keinerlei Auswirkungen haben wenn Du die doppelt eingenommen hast. Aber sonderlich gesund ist das nicht, die doppelte Hormonmenge einzunehmen. Du kannst die Pille normal weiternehmen, und mußt danach die normale Woche aussetzen. Manche bekommen, wenn das passiert eine etwas stärkere oder aber auch eine schmerzhaftere Regelblutung. Du kannst ja man auf dem Beipackzettel lesen, was passiert, wenn Du die Pille überdosierst. Ist es denn ein Problem, wenn Du nach 7 Tagen Einnahmepause mit dem neuen Streifen beginnst? Liebe Grüße purzel

  
Danke für deinen Beitrag  :Smiley: .
Also dass das nicht gut ist weiss ich,aber war ja leider nicht mehr zu ändern  :Zwinker: 
Mein Problem ist eher dieses: Ich nehme die Pille weiter bis zum letzten Tag,der ist aber dieses mal dann früher als sonst weil ja eine fehlt.Ich frage mich ob DASS dann den Schutz beeinflusst wenn ich Geschlechtsverkehr habe. Ein (Pillen)Tag fehlt ja dann und die Periode müsste früher als sonst einsetzen.Von mir aus soll sie ja,nur frage ich mich ob dieser eine fehlende Tag dann genau den selben Effekt hätte als wenn ich einfach an einem Tag vergessen hätte sie zu nehmen.Ich hoffe ihr/du versteht/st wie ich das meine

----------


## Purzel 1

Wenn du nach 7 Tagen Pillenpause anfängst ist das kein Probelm . click
(Quellenangabe). Liebe Grüße Purzel

----------


## scapula alata

hm ja aber verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht,wieso ich dann am letzten Tag die Pille nicht nehme also am Dienstag und trotzdem der Schutz da ist.Wenn ich sie am Montag vergesse und in dieser Zeit mit meinem Freund schlafe,dann ist der Schutz doch auch beeinträchtigt..?Der Körper ist doch auf diesem Ablauf eigestellt und wie soll der Schutz dann da sein wenn eine Pille fehlt...

----------


## Purzel 1

Du bist ja nicht 28 Tage im Monat empfängnisbereit, sondern nur an den fruchtbaren Tagen kurz vor und nach dem Eisprung. Den Rest der Zeit ist Deine Gebährmutter damit beschäftigt sich auf -bzw. abzubauen. (schau).
Der Zyklus beginnt mit dem 1. Tag einer Monatsblutung. In den Eierstöcken reift ab da durch den Einfluß der Hormone (Östrogen) eine Eizelle heran, die ca nach 14 Tagen befruchtungsfähig ist und in den Eileiter hineinspringt. ( Kurz vor dem Eisprung steigt die Körpertemperatur um 0,2 bis 0,4 Grad an. Manche benutzen diese Basaltemperaturmessung zur Verhütung.- was aber recht unsicher ist, weil es auch andere Gründe für eine Temperaturerhöhung des Körpers gibt.)Zurück bleibt im Eierstock der Gelbkörper, der das Hormon Progesteron produziert, auch Gelbkörperhormon genannt. Dieses Gelbkörperhormon ( Progesteron) ist dazu da eine Schwangerschaft zu erhalten, wenn die Eizelle auf ihrem Weg im Eileiter befruchtet wird. Der Gelbkörper ist ca 12- 14 Tage aktiv. Wird die Eizelle nicht befruchtet, bildet der Gelbkörper sich zurück. Die Bildung von Progesteron stoppt. In der Gebährmutter wird indess unter der Hormoneinwirkung die Schleimhaut aufgebaut damit eine befruchtete Eizelle sich einnisten kann.  Fällt der Progesteronspiegel ab, so führt das zum Abstoßen der hochaufgebauten Gebährmutterschleimhaut,, dh. zur Menstruationsblutung. 
Durch die Pille werden diese Abläufe gestört. 
Es ist für die Befruchtung notwendig daß ganz bestimmte Hormonmengen zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt aktiv werden. Hier greift die Wirkung Deiner Pille ein. Synthetisches Östrogen und ein synthetisches Gestagen sorgt dafür, daß die notwendigen Signale an den Körper nicht gegeben werden. Dadruch reift 1. keine Eizelle heran,- und es findet 2.kein Eisprung statt.3. Der Schleimpfropf vor dem Gebährmuttereingang bleibt zähflüssig und der Aufbau der Gebährmutterschleimhaut wird verändert. dh, Du nimmst 21 Pillen ein und nachdem du die letzte Pille eingenommen hast, kommt es zu einer Abbruchblutung in den 7 Tagen. Danach beginnst Du mit der neuen Pillenpackung. Der Kreislauf beginnt von neuem. Wenn Du nur 20 Pillen nimmst, dann beginnt er eben nach 20 Tagen von neuem. Du hast eine Abbruchblutung 1 Tag früher und bist beim neuen Zyklus mit den Einnahmen der Hormone, die in die Abläufe eingreifen genauso geschützt, wie vorher. Nur vergessen darf man keine Pille. Dann wird dieser Kreislauf unterbrochen. Du hast diesen Kreislauf ja nicht unterbrochen, sondern beginnst ihn 1 Tag früher.Die Pille wirkt ab dem ersten Einnahmetag, wenn man sie regelmäßig einnimmt.  Eine Minipille enthält weniger Gestagen. Minipillen sollen nur über die Veränderung des Schleimpfropfes vor dem Gebährmuttereingang wirken und nicht in die anderen Abläufe eingreifen. Diese muß deshalb zeitlich sehr genau eingenommen werden, weil der Schleimpfpropf vor der Gebährmutter schnell durchlässig wird. Während Deiner Abbruchblutung hast Du aber keinen Schleimpfropf vor dem Gebährmuttereingang. Der bildet sich erst wenn das Signal gegeben wird, daß eine neue Eizelle heranreifen soll. Aber auch das funktioniert mit der Einnahme deiner neuen Pillenpackung.  Der nächste Zyklus hat ja wieder 21 Pillen. Nicht jede Frau hat einen 28 Tagezyklus. Manche haben auch einen Zyklus der zb. 30 Tage lang ist. Dennoch bekommen diese nach 21 Pillen eine Abbruchblutung, weil die Pille wie eine Art " Schrittmacher" funktioniert. Du hast dann eben nur einen 27 Tage dauernden Zyklus gehabt.
Eine doppelt eingenommene Pille ist , wenn die anderen Pillen alle regelmäßig weitergenommen werden und keine vergessen wurde keine Erklärung für eine Schwangerschaft.  Die Wirkung wird nur unterbrochen wenn eine Pille ausgelassen wurde oder wenn deren Aufnahme im Körper ver- oder behindert wurde.  Liebe Grüße Purzel

----------

